# ISO fresh salsa recipe.



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2009)

I was in CA for couple of days and the place I ate served this wonderful fresh salsa, I do not think anything was precooked in it. It was a store bought, we do not have it here in MN. I really need a good simple recipe fr Salsa, I'm cooking for a wedding shower for this sunday. Originaly I thought to just get some from the store. But it would be so much better to make something fresh instead of 3 year old salsa on a shelf from a store here in MN. 

Please help.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 24, 2009)

I make mine more like a pico di gallo (sp?), but one could puree it to a desired consistency:
tomatoes (or tomatillos)
onions
green onions
canned diced green chilies
fresh diced green chilies (whichever you prefer, there are many types)
fresh, diced jalapenos
lime juice
cilantro (some folks hate it so you could leave it out)
salt

I find that using different types of onions as well as different types of chilies (including the canned variety) adds a complexity to the flavors, more layers.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you have amounts?


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 24, 2009)

No, depends on personal taste as well as how much you are making. Not hard to screw up. if you want less onions, put in less. If you want more tomatoes, put in more. taste it as you go. Unless I am baking, I don't measure.
if you want it mild, remove the seeds and ribs from the jalapenos.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2009)

Since I do not like spicy things and don't really make salsas, exept once that is not going to help me. I just do not have time to experiment. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 24, 2009)

try here:
fresh salsa recipe - Google Search


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're cooking the salsa in a soup pot, don't add too many tomatoes otherwise it will get super watery... unless you boil it down to nothing.. but thats no fun.

I use:

7-8 cups coarsely chopped tomatoes
2 cups of coarsely chopped onions
1 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup jalapeno finely chopped (sub green pepper if you dont want any spice)
6 finely chopped garlic cloves
2/3 cup red wine vinegar
1 tbsp salt
1 tsp white pepper

Bring it to a low boil over medium high heat for about 20 minutes. It will thicken once it sets, too.  I use this recipe for canning salsa.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 24, 2009)

I find that for a more restaurant style salsa, use the canned diced tomatoes as the base. Picco is all fresh, more body, more crunch, more better(imo), but salsa style tomatoes in the can have a lot more "give" to them as they have been blanched and peeled.

I am surprised to read it is store bought, and nothing cooked. The acidic levels of tomatoes have been breed out to the point that sliced tomatoes/ready to eat, are now considered a "hazelnuts food" by HD and HAACP standards.

Less is more, once again, imo.

maters
jalapeno
cilantro
red onion
green pepper
salt
pepper
lime juice

for a refreshing addition;
diced cucumber
a wee bit of mint
a splash of vinegar
a shot of tequila


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> If you're cooking the salsa in a soup pot...


 

Well, I did not want to cook salsa at all, I wanted fresh. Do I have to cook it?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> try here:...


 Thank you some of these recipes do look good, I would still prefer TNT recipe.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2009)

Charlie, this is the recipe I have used for years. It is what I usually can, but you can make a smaller batch and have it fresh. One recipe usually makes about 4-6 cups of finished product. You can adjust the heat as you wish. 

 5 cups (1.25 L) chopped seeded peeled tomatoes
 1/2 cup (125 mL) vinegar  
 2 tbsp (25 mL) sugar 
 3/4 cup (175 mL) chopped onion  
 2 tbsp (25 mL) lime juice 
 3/4 cup (175 mL) chopped green bell pepper 
 1 1/2 tsp (7 mL) pickling salt 
 1/2 cup (125 mL) chopped red bell pepper 
 1 tsp (5 mL) paprika 
 1 hot pepper, seeded and chopped 
 2 tbsp (25 mL) chopped fresh cilantro or parsley 
 1 clove garlic, crushed 
 1 tsp (5 mL) oregano, crumbled 
 1 can (5 1/2 oz/156 mL) tomato paste  

Combine all ingredients except cilantro and oregano in a nonreactive Dutch oven.  Bring to a boil, stirring constantly; reduce heat to medium.  Cook, uncovered, stirring occasionally, for 15 minutes.  Add cilantro and oregano.  Cook mixture 15 - 20 minutes longer or until thickened. 

So, you can add more jalapeno if you wish or you can add dried chiles or even Frank's hot sauce just before serving. It is FANTASTIC and gets rave reviews.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 24, 2009)

Super simple, surprisingly tasty:

1 can whole tomatoes
1 tsp each salt, cumin, black pepper, red pepper flakes
1 jalapeno, chopped.. remove seeds and ribs and rinse to remove heat
1/2 small to medium onion, chopped well
3 TBSP fresh cilantro

Chop tomatoes to whatever size you like. Mix all items together, refrigerate
for a few hours to let flavors meld.


----------



## giggler (Nov 25, 2009)

GFool's recipe is very close to mine..

nice thing is, if you chop the veggies..it will be "chunky"..

if you like a "more smooth" texture, like store bought..

simply put the salsa in a blender for a smooth sauce..

I like a clove of fresh garlic.. also, for a crowd I'd skip the cilantro..some people really don't like..

Note.. we have several choices of "fresh" salsas in the stores here..

they come in "tubs" in the refridge section, and only last 1 week..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## cookinghomefood (Nov 25, 2009)

This one has lots of tomato but may be right.

=================



3 tablespoons finely chopped onion
2 small cloves garlic, minced
3 large ripe tomatoes, peeled and seeds removed, chopped
2 hot chile peppers, Serrano or Jalapeno, finely chopped
2 to 3 tablespoons minced cilantro
1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons lime juice
salt and pepper
*Preparation:*

Put chopped onion and garlic in a strainer; pour 2 cups boiling water over them then let drain thoroughly. Discard water. Cool. Combine onions and garlic with chopped tomatoes, peppers, cilantro, lime juice, salt, and pepper. Refrigerate for 2 to 4 hours to blend flavors.
 Makes about 2 cups of salsa.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you evrybody.


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2009)

Let us know what you tried Charlie.


----------



## Chipotle Tom (Nov 25, 2009)

My recipe is fairly similar to what's been posted here:

28 oz canned diced tomatoes
1/2 small onion*, diced
3/4 cup cilantro
juice from 1/3 lime
2 jalapenos* (1 seeded - you can seed both if you don't want much spice)
2 cloves garlic*
2 tsp salt
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 tsp sugar

*= roasted on a griddle or in a broiler

I run all these ingredients in a food processor or blender to make it smooth.  For my personal taste, I also like to throw a chipotle pepper in there.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, after all of this I end up buying freshly made salsa from Costco. Some how it practically did not get eaten. Do not know why. I wonder iif ladies were not into spicy stuff. Though it was mild. But since overal shower end up as a very sucsesfull psrty I wasn't upset.

Thank you. I'm sure I will use sme of these recipes in the future.


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 30, 2009)

I love some fruit or dessert salsa...mango, *Fruit Salsa with Cinnamon Tortilla Chips,watermelon and strawberry and mint salsas are just to name a few of my all time favorite salsa....you can really go crazy with your salsa...that is the beauty of it





*


----------

